# Black Substrate for a nano tank



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

HI

I'm having trouble deciding on a substrate for a nano tank (maybe a 2.5 or a 5 gallon) I want a top layer substrate that's small in grain size, around 1-2mm. I can't use sand because it's going to be Walstad style tank and I know how sand compacts. (Fluorite Black Sand looks sooo nice!)
*I want pool filter sand, but they come in a big bag and no black form. 
* I have a huge bag of regular black aquarium gravel, but the grain size is tooo big!
*3M colorquartz is wonderful, but again comes in a huge 50 pound bag, and hunting around for it might be a pain. 

Worse comes to worse, I might have to tear my wallet out and go for ADA aquasoil. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## greenthumb (Apr 2, 2008)

'Black Beauty' sand is jet black, inert, and about the particle size you need. I've found it at a sand and gravel co., you might also try sandblasting supplies. About $10 for over 50#. Plant roots thrive in the media.


----------



## SongCloud (Aug 30, 2005)

You can always go with Eco-Complete. It is black and has varying grain sizes that settle out after a bit. It is great for plants and comes shipped in amazon type black-water. I called Carib-sea and asked about storage as I got some to use in a 5 Gal tank and had some left over. They said that if the bas was sealed again, it would still keep as it has a good shelf life. I used a chip-clip to seal mine, and it was still good to go the next time I needed it. I can't find any black fluorite in my area as I did want to try it, so perhaps I am biased, but it has always worked good for me.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Greenthumb-Black beauty sand sounds so awesome! If i buy it, I wouldn't know what to do with the leftover sand! 50 pounds!  

SongCloud- I checked up Eco-complete, and it sure looks promising. The product says that it has up to 6mm grain size, which is unfortunate since I was really looking forward to uniformity. (I've been getting a bit picky)  
Is there a lot of 6mm size?


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got both Eco Complete and Fluorite Black Sand in my two tanks (although they're not Walstad systems). EDIT - should have been more clear, one tank is eco, the other is FBS. I didn't mix them.

The Eco does have a variety of sizes. I found there to be a fair amount of fines in there although there really weren't many "boulders" in my bags. It works well with plants, but if you're really looking for uniform you might be disappointed.

I find that the Fluorite BS actually has a slightly different morphology than standard sands (such as the black Tahitian moon sand). It's almost like it's more flakey and not as crystalline if that makes sense. I'd compare to the difference between kosher salt and standard table salt.

Anyway, I really like the Fluorite and it doesn't seem to be compacting much at all. Of course I've only had it for a couple months now.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

simpsota,
I noticed this as well as I tried some black sand in a small tank I had in storage. I prefer a more bumpy looking bottom so I might try the regular Flourite Black or Dark.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

simpsota- Now that you mention it, Fluorite black sand does looking promising! I hope it doesn't compact on me. I'm just going to use a thin layer over an a inch layer of topsoil. :-D

EDIT: I was also going to get ADA aquasoil. Then I read this: http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7703
Basically they say you have to use normal aquasoil, then the powersand, then the Bacter stuff, then ferts. True or false?

My tank is going to be a nano 2.5 gallon nano. I can get a 3 liter (6.6 pounds) aquasoil normal for $22 shipped. Or i can buy fluorite black sand local for $29 total. (15.4 lbs). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

fishfan said:


> simpsota,
> I noticed this as well as I tried some black sand in a small tank I had in storage. I prefer a more bumpy looking bottom so I might try the regular Flourite Black or Dark.


I can see that.  I'm partial to smooth substrates and have always wanted to use sand so this was perfect for me.

Sorry Reverence, don't know the answer to your question. My low-tech tank has eco-complete only in it. I don't need to add ferts or CO2 and my crypts don't seem to mind. That's the limits to my low-tech knowledge at this point. (The Flourite is in my high-tech tank.)


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

> Basically they say you have to use normal aquasoil, then the powersand, then the Bacter stuff, then ..


With your nano scale, the cost should not be prohibitive to make it right i.e. ASA. Look on small packages of ASA soil and (optionally) ASA soil powder to top it up for smoother appearance.

You don't need the other ADA stuff. I would suggest to go to slightly bigger tank. Consider Finnex 4g www.premiumaquatics.com or ADA Mini (around $50)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you can't find the black flourite, Tahitian Moon Sand should be about right for what you are looking for. I have had it in a 10g tank for 3-4 years and it has not compacted yet.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Revernance said:


> EDIT: I was also going to get ADA aquasoil. Then I read this: http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7703
> Basically they say you have to use normal aquasoil, then the powersand, then the Bacter stuff, then ferts. True or false?


You don't have to do that us normal people get away with just aquasoil with great results but that's
almost exactly what the big boy aquascapers use and you can see the results of there tanks in the
magazines. It's all about how much money you want to spend and the look/result your trying to
obtain.

- Brad


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Aquasoil by itself would be fine. Most of the other stuff is to hold the nutrient level up over time, to prevent compaction... these probably aren't an issue in a nano.


----------



## Haagenize (Oct 5, 2008)

you can't have finer subtrate on top, seeing as the finer subtrate tends to go towards the bottom


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 44-lb box of 3M Colorquartz Grade T Black ready to ship. I bought 3 bags as the distributor would not sell in single bags and had to buy 3 bags. I shipped a 42-lb box already.

I can ship the 44-lb box for $32 via Large Flat Rate USPS Priority Shipping if you're interested.

You can check out the details in this thread.


----------

